# New Paper on IED Incidence and Trends in AFG/PAK



## The Bread Guy (8 Apr 2010)

Interesting graphics in this report - for example






This, from the executive summary:


> .... We found a general and continual increase in the prevalence and effectiveness (in terms of casualties) of IED events across
> southern Afghanistan and western Pakistan from 2004 to 2009. At least two distinct bombing campaigns, one perpetrated by
> the Taliban in Afghanistan and parts of Balochistan and another by Baloch separatists in Pakistan, have consistently grown in
> momentum. Though these campaigns overlap in Quetta, Balochistan’s provincial capital, they differ by tactic, technique, and
> ...



"Improvised Explosive Devices In Southern Afghanistan and Western Pakistan, 2002-2009," By Alec Barker, New America Foundation, 5 Apr 10


----------

